
HeapStats: JVMTI agent and JavaFX analyzer for after-the-fact analysis - oza
https://github.com/HeapStats/heapstats
======
oza
HeapStats is Java troubleshooting tool, which includes JVMTI agent, JavaFX GUI
analyzer, and command line analyzer. HeapStats won Duke’s Choice Award at
JavaOneConf 2016.

[https://www.oracle.com/javaone/dukes-choice-
award.html](https://www.oracle.com/javaone/dukes-choice-award.html)

~~~
ykubota
The link to HeapStats site is wrong. Correct URL is here:
[http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/HeapStats](http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/HeapStats)

Enjoy :)

